# Adding a Coach to the Palmetto



## Seaboard92 (Apr 23, 2017)

Here is a relatively simple idea that could potentially raise some money.

Currently I am sitting on the Palmetto and it has been packed no empty seats since Charleston, SC. Upon talking to the conductor I have found out this train is routinely packed on Thursday going south and Sunday going north. What about adding a car south on Thursday. Letting it sit in Savannah for two nights then sending it north again on Sunday.


----------



## Acela150 (Apr 24, 2017)

Because having a single car sit in SAV for a few nights isn't all that smart. That car could be used elsewhere. Also it's highly likely that their isn't a car available to put in service.


----------



## Alex (Apr 26, 2017)

If they don't want to let the car stay for two nights in Savannah, why don't let it on the train? (Thursday & Saturday southbound and Friday and Sunday northbound)


----------



## neroden (Apr 30, 2017)

Seems like a perfectly good idea. Have to claim a coach from someone else's weekend service, though (maybe cut one of the Empire Service consists down from 7 to 6 or something...)


----------



## Seaboard92 (Apr 30, 2017)

Once the Midwest bilevels arrive use a horizon car. Wouldn't have to steal anyone's car


----------



## neroden (May 1, 2017)

We all wish the Midwest bilevels were coming soon. :-( It would really relieve the coach shortage. Dammit Nippon Sharyo...


----------



## west point (May 1, 2017)

neroden said:


> Seems like a perfectly good idea. Have to claim a coach from someone else's weekend service, though (maybe cut one of the Empire Service consists down from 7 to 6 or something...)


Our understanding is that the Empire service has a defined number of coaches that NY State pays for ?


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 5, 2017)

Could Amtrak simply lease a single private car to run, perhaps the Lake Pepin, 72 seats in one car, Amtrak certified as well


----------



## Alex (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm not sure if they'd like to give the car to Amtrak every weekend.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 5, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> Could Amtrak simply lease a single private car to run, perhaps the Lake Pepin, 72 seats in one car, Amtrak certified as well


Not likely


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jun 7, 2017)

Alex said:


> I'm not sure if they'd like to give the car to Amtrak every weekend.


 I'm sure they wouldn't mind as long as they get paid...


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Jun 8, 2017)

norfolkwesternhenry said:


> Alex said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if they'd like to give the car to Amtrak every weekend.
> ...


It would likely be overly expensive. Maintenance costs could also be high and it is likely the owners would want it for personal use on at least some weekends. If Amtrak was to rent a car it would make more sense to rent an active commuter car to be reserved for short distance passengers.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 8, 2017)

Renting a car would likely eat away any revenue you gained from it.


----------



## west point (Jun 8, 2017)

Isn't the Palmetto already having cut off cars for WASH <> NYP ?


----------



## Anderson (Jun 11, 2017)

west point said:


> Isn't the Palmetto already having cut off cars for WASH <> NYP ?


Yes, from the Regional it was combined with (I forget the former train number). I'm not sure what those cars do when not on the Palmetto.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Jun 11, 2017)

Anderson said:


> west point said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't the Palmetto already having cut off cars for WASH <> NYP ?
> ...



90 runs in lieu of train 198. When the cars cut from 89 in the morning, they same day turn for 90 in the evening..unless they are shopped or require pm. At any rate, there's nothing wrong with a full train. Adding another car (which they do on occasion) doesn't mean it will pay for itself.


----------

